# What routers are people using?



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there a popular router out there?  It would be interesting to know what people are actually using?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2011)

For a corporation / business or for personal use?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

Linksys E3000 here, E1000 at home, I have a WRT54G spare, and a netgear somethin or other as well.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 18, 2011)

DLink DIR-655


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 18, 2011)

D Link http://www.dlink.ca/products/?pid=WBR-1310 I rock it a lil old school


----------



## erixx (Feb 18, 2011)

all nice and fine to give your models names, but the question maybe was Is there a router that RULEZ and ROCKS at the moment?

(Still using an ages old linksis blue G whatever...)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 18, 2011)

The Linksys WRT54GL reigned on high as the top dog for years, in the pre-wireless N times. Today it is still a good, stable router that can be OC'd (I think), but having N is a good feature that is lacks.

I've got a Linksys WRT160N V3 router running DD-WRT (build 13309M). My only gripe with it is that if you hold down the reset button for a while, it resets the firmware, losing your settings. Other than that it seems to be pretty good.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 18, 2011)

I've used dlink, belkin, linksys, trendnet and others.  I've got a Buffalo Airstation gigabit router now and it is the best so far in terms of easy setup.  I'm also impressed with the wireless speeds and range.

Buffalo has always been a good brand but a little more expensive than the competition.  I would check out their offerings before succumbing to the knee-jerk response of getting a dlink or linksys (cisco) router.


----------



## Ross211 (Feb 18, 2011)

You are forgetting to ask what firmware people are using on their router's also


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2011)

Airport extreme. got the latest one cheap so I was like wth.

I have used belkin, dlink, linksys, netgear, and dd-wrt software.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 18, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Airport extreme. got the latest one cheap so I was like wth.
> 
> I have used belkin, dlink, linksys, netgear, and dd-wrt software.



Oh wow, is that APE sexy or what? But I guess for the price it should be.

I think the USB port on it is a pretty sweet feature.

You said you got it for cheap, how much was that?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> The Linksys WRT54GL reigned on high as the top dog for years, in the pre-wireless N times.



I have a WRT54Gv2, and two v3's.  They are extremely popular, everyone has them!  All are flashed to DD-WRT.  

I also have a DIR-655 currently.  I still like the old linksys black and purple so much!


----------



## ktr (Feb 18, 2011)

Recently upgraded to a Netgear WNR3500L-100NAS. Pretty solid router. It supports 3rd party firmware, but the stock firmware is pretty solid.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 18, 2011)

i use dlink just about a year


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 18, 2011)

WRT54GL + Tomato

Still one of the best routers available.



Soylent Joe said:


> The Linksys WRT54GL reigned on high as the top dog for years, in the pre-wireless N times. Today it is still a good, stable router that can be OC'd (I think), but having N is a good feature that is lacks.



I solved that by adding a Wireless N access point(well actually, a second wireless N router with DHCP disabled).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 18, 2011)

erixx said:


> all nice and fine to give your models names, but the question maybe was Is there a router that RULEZ and ROCKS at the moment?
> 
> (Still using an ages old linksis blue G whatever...)



Actually, the OP cleary stated in thread title "what routers are ppl using?  I see nothing of your statement in there.  If thats the question you wish to ask, then by all means ask it.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm currently running 4 routers

Netgear WGT624 - old, not very sophisticated, but reliable and stable, no VPN
Netgear FVL328  - very old, superb features for age, very reliable and stable, with VPN
Netgear FVS328  - very old, poor cousin to FVL328, needs monthly reboots, with VPN
SFR Neufbox4 - new, horrible, unstable, no remote admin, no VPN. RUBBISH

*router based VPN is great, makes VPN transparent to the network bridge, no VPN client software needed, which is very useful when joining network devices like scanners, printers, NAS etc.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 18, 2011)

Netgear WNR3500L with DD-WRT. USB port, Gigabit WAN + LAN, 64MB of RAM, 8MB of flash and a 453MHz Broadcom at your disposal, all for less than 80 dollars. Had it for a month and wouldn't use any router with stock firmware ever again.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 18, 2011)

Telstra Thomson ST536v6 gateway connected by 40m ethernet cable to a 4 port D-Link switch


----------



## hat (Feb 18, 2011)

Large black box on floor is my router. Old IBM IntelliStation E Pro with DD-WRT on it.


----------



## qubit (Feb 18, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is there a popular router out there?  It would be interesting to know what people are actually using?



I'm using a hacked BT HomeHub 2.0a with another ISP here in the uk. I moved away from BT recently over terrible customer service, which would have turned the router into a useless paperweight that BT don't want back.

This way, I get to keep using it and it's saved me the cost of buying a new router.


----------



## Bot (Feb 18, 2011)

i am using a Netgear WNDR 3700. i am happy with it


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 18, 2011)

ktr said:


> Recently upgraded to a Netgear WNR3500L-100NAS. Pretty solid router. It supports 3rd party firmware, but the stock firmware is pretty solid.





Jstn7477 said:


> Netgear WNR3500L with DD-WRT. USB port, Gigabit WAN + LAN, 64MB of RAM, 8MB of flash and a 453MHz Broadcom at your disposal, all for less than 80 dollars. Had it for a month and wouldn't use any router with stock firmware ever again.




Same here DD-WRT is awesome with it Gigabit wired and 300N ip v6 solid as a rock with every feature i could conceivably want what more could i ask for.
Whats really nice is N speed is unaffected by other g/b devices a few of the other routers i looked at couldn't do independent rate mixed modes.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the replies.  The type of routers being used hasn't really changed over the years.  I assume that 1gig wan (not just lan) and ipv6 isn't so much an issue yet.  Which is why I was asking what people are using.  I read that some of those routers may get a firmware update to support it but I've not read to much about who and when though.


----------



## Munki (Feb 18, 2011)

Cisco Valet m20


----------



## hat (Feb 18, 2011)

Turning an old computer in a router is one of the best things you can do, but if you don't want to go that route for a number of understandable reasons, the Linksys WRT54GL is a good bet with various custom firmware... I personally use DD-WRT on my P4 box, pretty basic like stock router firmware, but it does exactly what I want it to do ("gamer" DMZ feature, more powerful router that doesn't get bogged down by a shitton of net activity all at once).


----------



## qubit (Feb 18, 2011)

@hat: rolling your own firewall by using a PC is pretty cool, I must say.

Two great free products are:

www.astaro.com (get the home use licence. Fully featured, with only a few restrictions)

www.ipcop.org (fully open source and free)

www.smoothwall.org (the original freebie and IPCop was based on it)

Note that all the firewall software above is based on Linux and takes over the PC. Astaro has quite a lot of proprietary components in it and is by far the most professional of them. I still have a soft spot for IPCop though: it served me fantastically well for years and whenever I had a network problem it was never, ever IPCop that caused it. Astaro had a few little bugs in it, but they may have patched those out now, I don't know.

EDIT: I have to confess that out of laziness, I'm currently just using the firewall that's built into my HomeHub.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

dynalink RTA1025W and TL-WR941ND, with a PFsense smoothwall for LAN events.


----------



## hat (Feb 18, 2011)

I used m0n0wall for a while. A bit confusing, but had a ton of great features, and was pretty quick and light on resources. Didn't have the "gamer DMZ" function, but apparantly that's not in high demand in the software router world.


----------



## kylzer (Feb 18, 2011)

Netgear DG384G and a Technicolor TG587nv2


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 18, 2011)

Dlink all the way 
Cheap and cheerful
Plus upgrading is real cheap for great antennas


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Feb 18, 2011)

theonedub said:


> DLink DIR-655



Same


----------



## Frick (Feb 18, 2011)

I have something called an EG101-R1 supplied from my ISP. There' no way to get into it so I can't change anything with it but it's pretty darn quick, AND it has two regular phone connectors so I can hookup any phone I want to them.

I bought a Linksys RVS4000 from ebay a couple of months ago as a replacement (it's also a gigabit switch) but then my internet gets capped to about 20mb/s, down from 100mb/s. Sad sad.


----------



## temp02 (Feb 18, 2011)

SMC 7904BRA3 and Technicolor TG784.

The first one is now serving as a mere switch , and the second one sucks in terms of performance (outgoing, gateway, pings ~30ms higher).


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 18, 2011)

theonedub said:


> DLink DIR-655



+1


Many entry level routers simply can't cope with fiber lines. This one performs very well though lacks internal DNS which can be a big annoyance.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 18, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Oh wow, is that APE sexy or what? But I guess for the price it should be.
> 
> I think the USB port on it is a pretty sweet feature.
> 
> You said you got it for cheap, how much was that?



I got it for $100, it's $180 in store. I had a dir 655 but couldn't get it to work, my signal kept dropping all the time so I said screw it.

bought it on ebay.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm using a D-Link DGL-4500 router and a 7-port unmanaged SMC gigabit switch.  The only complaint I have about the DGL-4500 is that the Dynamic DNS updater function doesn't work where it did on my older D-Links.  It also doesn't support IPv6.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 18, 2011)

A Linksys Wireless-B router model: befw11s4 (it's old)


----------



## Mike0409 (Feb 18, 2011)

Cisco 850 series and a WRT320N w/ DD-WRT firmware


----------



## arnoo1 (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm using 2 netgear routers , one netgear wnr 2200 and a netgear wndr 3500 , both are really great and fast, but the second is alot faster than the first


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2011)

using a p3 celeron 1200 linux box as router, also has a couple of disks attached for data storage. at some point i want to replace it with a more modern = lower power consumption system, get some sata drives and raid


----------



## Frick (Feb 18, 2011)

If the Asrock PV530 had more PCI ports it would be pretty awesome. At least one more would be cool.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 18, 2011)

theonedub said:


> DLink DIR-655



Same.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 18, 2011)

Conceptronic C54BRS4A v1 w/5dBi antenna. Does the job. Buggy firmware at the beginning, stable now. Works surprising well under load.


----------



## ktr (Feb 18, 2011)

This is my other router running, PFSense:

MSI P1-104-A2M 1U Barebone
• 2 Intel® 82573V 10/100/1000 Mbits/sec Gigabit Ethernet controllers
• 1 Intel® 82562GZ 10/100 Mbits/sec Fast Ethernet controller

Intel Pentium M 750 1.86Ghz
• CoolJag JAC322C 1U Copper CPU Cooler P4 Socket 478
• Koolance Intel LGA 775 Spacer (SPC-CP775K) 

Crucial 1GB DDR2-667 VLP Memory 

Transcend 2GB 40-pin IDE Flash Module

2x Scythe "MINI KAZE ULTRA" 40 x 20 mm Silent Mini Fan


----------



## wabbitslayer (Feb 18, 2011)

Currently a Linksys WRT320n which replaced a WRT54g which replaced my first WRT54g.


----------



## TheCrow (Feb 19, 2011)

qubit said:


> I'm using a hacked BT HomeHub 2.0a with another ISP here in the uk. I moved away from BT recently over terrible customer service, which would have turned the router into a useless paperweight that BT don't want back.
> 
> This way, I get to keep using it and it's saved me the cost of buying a new router.



I'm using the same HomeHub, except I have it behind several other routers, in fact i have a diagram of how i have mine setup:


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 19, 2011)

I am using the one Verizon gave with fios.
Actiontec MI424WR Gen II.  Works good no N on the wireless, but an access point solved that.




Frick said:


> I have something called an EG101-R1 supplied from my ISP. There' no way to get into it so I can't change anything with it but it's pretty darn quick, AND it has two regular phone connectors so I can hookup any phone I want to them.
> 
> I bought a Linksys RVS4000 from ebay a couple of months ago as a replacement (it's also a gigabit switch) but then my internet gets capped to about 20mb/s, down from 100mb/s. Sad sad.



Is this what you got?  An Inteno EG101 (actually made by Xavi, I believe) 
EG101 Wireless VoIP Gateway
EG101 Wireless VoIP Gateway PDF

User Manual EG101

If so, why can't you get into it to set it up the way you wish?  
Did the ISP lock you out?
Just wondering?


----------



## qubit (Feb 19, 2011)

TheCrow said:


> I'm using the same HomeHub, except I have it behind several other routers, in fact i have a diagram of how i have mine setup:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110218/LAN.jpg



That's quite an impressive setup you have there. 

However, I don't understand how that HH is connected. It's WAN port is the ADSL modem, so how have you connected it to the Linksys router and given it an address?


----------



## AltecV1 (Feb 19, 2011)

im a total n00b when it comes do networking so im using the router my cable company gave me Thomson/Technicolor TG784 ! not sure if it is good or not


----------



## Frick (Feb 19, 2011)

95Viper said:


> I am using the one Verizon gave with fios.
> Actiontec MI424WR Gen II.  Works good no N on the wireless, but an access point solved that.
> 
> 
> ...



That it exactly it. And I just think I'm locked out as I can't seem to find a way to go to it. I've tried all IP numbers I have on the network and none of them work. I think it's custom firmware or something. It is kinda sad at it's suprisingly stable and fast.

Thank's for finding the manual though!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 19, 2011)

D-Link DSL-2740R Wireless-N ADSL2+  

Connected devices:

3x XBOX 360s (1x wired & 2x homeplugs)
3x Notebooks (1x wired & 2x WiFi N)

It does the job very well


----------



## AsRock (Feb 19, 2011)

WRT54GL and before i had that i had a WRT54G  and NEVER had a issue with it.  But like some else said lacks N due to age but hell with that it does every thing else extremely well..

And if this one failed i'd get the same one most likely.  Don't believe there is one to beat it and a new one would have to be as good but with N and to be able to handle wireless and wired connections without issue.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 19, 2011)

At the moment im using a POS Thomson TG782T from Telstra 

When i can be bothered ill put back my Billion Modem Router, best modem's ever, will only use them.

Will never use D-Stink again, there crap.


----------



## cyriene (Feb 19, 2011)

A nice router with DD-WRT or Tomato is hard to beat.  I have used a couple different ASUS and a Netgear with DD-WRT that is much better than their stock firmware. 

Plus the ASUS router has a USB port which I plugged a printer into and have a network printer now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2011)

cyriene said:


> A nice router with DD-WRT or Tomato is hard to beat.  I have used a couple different ASUS and a Netgear with DD-WRT that is much better than their stock firmware.
> 
> Plus the ASUS router has a USB port which I plugged a printer into and have a network printer now.



i just wanted a router with shaping controls, so my TP link is great there. and i got a wifi laser printer, USB aint cool enough for me XD


----------



## adcx64 (Feb 21, 2011)

FIOS Actiontec MR424WR for internet, then and Intel 460T 16 port switch for the network. ( i know, it is overkill!)


----------



## DaveK (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm using a Belkin F5D8231-4 v5000. I don't know much about routers other than that it's N and that it's like 5 years old, according to the firmware date.


----------

